# Sikhism And Evolution



## BaljeetSingh (Mar 4, 2006)

Dear all - I am not sure if this topic has already been discussed.

With so many schools in USA debating on the issue of Evolution, I was wondering what is Sikhism's stand on this issue.

Some Chritians believe that  the Theory of Evolution goes against the their belief that God created the universe and humans. 

I watched a debate on the same topic on Nicklodean channel where kids from all major religions put forward their thoughts on this topic. There was a Sikh kid as well there. His thoughts were that "Sikh believe that God's acts are incomprehensible by human mind". Though I agree with this statement but still wanted to have some discussion on this topic.

Thanks


----------



## Amardeep (Mar 7, 2006)

i cant give you any quotes on this from the SGGS but i can tell u how i have understood the texts.

as far as im concerned, life originated from the ocean, and from that the Lord created all living beings. The SGGS tells us that the man wasent the first to enherit this earth.there were animals for ages on earth before man came.

but as in how man was created, i dont think there is an answar besides "The Lord created us"..


----------



## NavrajHundal (May 31, 2007)

_Creation came into being with a single command of God; from it evolved[/FONT]_​ _millions of branches of different types (page 3).

[/FONT]_The SGGS also talks about the big bang and other things in science. 
[/FONT]


----------



## pritpal_singh (Jun 2, 2007)

The big bang theory which has been discovered just lately has already been mentioned in the SGGS (I request someone to find the exact verse in the SGGS and let me know) by Guru Nanak Devji.

In essence Nanak mentions that indeed there is one hymn that is constantly ringing in the universe, the ‘Onkar’ hymn.

The universe was created with a big bang, after which the hot upper crust of our freshly created planet cooled down and transformed into hard rock which further broke down into stones.

STONES were the first life on earth. They had a soul but is was completely asleep, and physically they were incapable of anything. *Ordinary stones evolved to precious stones like HEERA, PANNA etc.*

Through years and years of evolution these precious STONES evolved into VANASPATI (plants) which were physically capable of making there own food and even move a little (as has been known) but you can say that they were physically limited. They had a soul which could feel pain, the changing weather patterns and so on. So the soul had awakened a little. *Ordinary plants and foliage evolved into grand plants like the Banyan, Tulsi etc. which were grand enough to be worshipped.*

This grand VANASPATI evolved into ANIMAL life which had very advanced physical capabilities and their soul could feel sentiments like pain, detachment, sorrow, happiness etc more deeply. Their soul had awakened further but only to the limit of satisfying their own needs like hunger, shelter etc. They could only think about themselves. They lived and survived on the a physical level. *Ordinary animal species evolved into grander species like the Lion, Elephant, Cow (which was grand enough to be worshipped).*

These grand ANIMALS evolved into the HUMAN BEING, a being whose physical capabilities were as enhanced than animals if not more, but most importantly  who had a soul which was fully awakened to it’s surroundings and it could respond to innumerable stimuli.

According to SGGS the HUMAN BEING stands at the crossroads.
*GOING FORWARD* – This is the process of following our Guru’s teachings, letting go of AHANKAR and MOH of the MAYA, doing NAAM-SIMRAN, and gradually achieves the enjoin of the AATMA with the PARAMAATMA. Then the HUMAN BEING becomes as THE SUPREME BEING and his soul breaks the shackles of birth and death and becomes free. But this is possible only if such an occurrence has already been granted to you based on your previous Karma.
*GOING BACKWARD* – This is the process of going in the opposite direction to the one preached in the SGGS. The HUMAN BEING can desecrate his soul and spirit so low that his rebirth would be destined as an ANIMAL.
*GOING RIGHT *–  If the HUMAN BEING despite following the Guru’s teachings is not able to achieve the ultimate enjoin of his AATMA with the PARAMATMA, then upon death of such an HUMAN BEING his soul shall  have to again be born as an HUMAN BEING to achieve the final freedom. Until then such souls mostly throng religious places where God’s name is said.
*GOING LEFT *– If a HUMAN BEING lives a normal wordly life but has not done anything spiritually, then after death the souls of such HUMAN BEINGS are reborn time and time again till they become capable of going forward spiritually. Until then such souls mostly throng places like bars, discos, brothels etc.

So been an HUMAN BEING  is an opportunity to be able to achieve the SUPREME BEING. This opportunity is only available to HUMANS because this physical body is necessary to be able to achieve the ultimate enjoin. As SGGS quotes : ‘IIS DEHI KO SIMRE DEV’ 

These thoughts are courtesy GIANI SANT SINGH JI MASKEEN’S katha on the above subject, which is one of my favourite Gurbani Vichar. I request you Gursikhs to find out the verses in the SGGS those reflect the above Vichar, and please let me know.


----------



## Curious Sikh (Apr 3, 2008)

Is there any reference in Sikh scipture to evolution? Does Sikh religion allow for belief in evolution, and does Sikh scripture give any direction as to how old the earth is. Could it be possible that man evolved from primates and if so, according to Sikh scripture, how does God intervine?


----------



## Curious Sikh (Apr 3, 2008)

NavrajHundal said:


> _Creation came into being with a single command of God; from it evolved[/FONT]_​ _millions of branches of different types (page 3).
> 
> [/FONT]_The SGGS also talks about the big bang and other things in science.
> [/FONT]


Can you give any specific referances in the scripture?


----------

